# Need help with europlate idea!!!



## Flat_Line (Aug 19, 2010)

I just bought an 2006 A6 3.2 Avant. I traded in my 2004 A4 for it because I just recently had a new born family addition. I'm getting a new custom europlate and would love if anybody could help me with some vanity europlate sayings that would go good with my black avant. Open to anything. Thanks Guys! 

www.europlates.com :thumbup:


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Flat_Line said:


> I just bought an 2006 A6 3.2 Avant. I traded in my 2004 A4 for it because I just recently had a new born family addition. I'm getting a new custom europlate and would love if anybody could help me with some vanity europlate sayings that would go good with my black avant. Open to anything. Thanks Guys!
> 
> www.europlates.com :thumbup:


Don't do the umlauts all over as I've seen many does in the US, it looks retarded when one knows the german language. It would be for me to say yi'all all the time when referring to my westy...

What about inschwarz - as it is a IN- (Ingolstad) car, and black.


----------



## Flat_Line (Aug 19, 2010)

WAUOla said:


> Don't do the umlauts all over as I've seen many does in the US, it looks retarded when one knows the german language. It would be for me to say yi'all all the time when referring to my westy...
> 
> What about inschwarz - as it is a IN- (Ingolstad) car, and black.


 Actually I like that idea...thats a good one. :thumbup:


----------

